# Anyone got a recent GB MOT on their van?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I thought I'd cracked the problem of having a current MOT when we're away for the best part of a year - by getting it in GB just before we head to the continent (in NI we're not allowed to have it done more than 3 months before its 'due date').

However, when checking with my niece in Edinburgh who they get their Merc work-van MOT'd with, she says she checked the web and they have similar restrictions over there.

I looked up the gov site here and see the following:

*When you can MOT your vehicle
You can renew your MOT up to one month before it expires without affecting your annual expiry date. The earliest date you can present your vehicle for test is printed on the pass certificate.*

Can someone with a recent Pass certificate please tell me how many months in advance of the due date you're allowed to take your next test?

Many thanks.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

one month

Dave p


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi JWW

It is one month from the renewal date

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

To quote you "You can renew your MOT up to one month before it expires without affecting your annual expiry date"

You can though get an MOT at any time. If you get it more than one month in advance then you loose the entitlement to renew until its expiry date. Therefore the new one will last 12 months. You could though after one year get it tested a month before the 'expiry date' and so in the second year it could last 13 years. 

When I bought my MH it had a new MOT less than 3 months before I was getting it but a new MOT was put on it for me. In the garage trade it is part of daily life to issue a new MOT on sale no matter how long is remaining on the existing one.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

You can submit a vehicle for an MOT at anytime. The certificate will be for 12 months from the date of the test.

You can submit a vehicle within 1 month of expiry of its MOT and preserve the original expiry date. If you submit it earlier than this you just get a 12 months certificate.

I hope this clears the OPs question up.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

YES BUT THIS IS ONLY IF YOU WANT TO KEEP THE EXISTING EXPIRY DATE. you can take it down for an mot now if you wish or at any time before it runs out, but it will only run for 12 months from the date of the new mot.
You can also cansel the tax and then re-tax it for the 12 months if you wish.

cabby

sorry to shout.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry but that is incorrect.

You can only present it a month early TO MAINTAIN THE EXPIRY DATE

You can have it MOT'ed at ANY time but the certificate will only be valid for 12 months from the date of the test !!

Its very common when buying a used vehicle from a garage for them to get a NEW MOT done (even if the "current" MOT has many months to run) so you then have the peace of mind of a 12 month ticket.

(Edit, Cabby beat me to it by a minute!!!)


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

You can have one done every day if want, except the days they are closed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks all - guaranteed to stir the hornet's nest!!

So, is '*The earliest date you can present your vehicle for test is printed on the pass certificate*' referring to the earliest date you can present, in order to maintain the original test renewal date?

I had read it as being the equivalent of the NI system which restricts you to a max of 3 months ahead of the renewal date (tho this loses your original renewal date.) Looks like I'm wrong, much to my relief![/b]


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JWW said:


> So, is '*The earliest date you can present your vehicle for test is printed on the pass certificate*' referring to the earliest date you can present, in order to maintain the original test renewal date?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Is it still the case that in NI the test is not required until the vehicle is 4 years from original registration and the tests are undertaken at government test centres?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jean, you can do an MOT test every day in England if you want to. It will just run for a year if you do it more than one month before the old one expires. I don't know what the rules are in Scotland.

I have done this. Don't get into discussion about it, just book, turn up and do the test. If you like I can provide details of two garages where I have done exactly that. I can arrange it for you in Thirsk or Lancaster if that eases your mind.

The rules in NI are different, Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> ...you can do an MOT test every day in England if you want to. .... I don't know what the rules are in Scotland.


Aaarrgghh!!!



erneboy said:


> I can arrange it for you in Thirsk or Lancaster if that eases your mind.


Thanks Alan - I really appreciate that. But we'll be staying a few days in Edinburgh with family so it makes sense to have it done there - I'll phone my niece's garage and ask them.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK Jean but if you have a problem there let me know.

Very likely you will travel down from Edinburgh down the A1 or the M6 so you will have to pass either Lancaster or Thirsk. I can sort it for you either way.

You are in serious of danger making a thing out of a thing that isn't a thing at all, if you don't mind me saying so, Alan.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

A cautionary tale for others.....
We took our van in this month. The mot was due on 7th April so we booked it in for 8th March. They were also doing hab service and base service and fitting air suspension and a new amperemeter. It was suggested that we bring it in the evening before as the mot was booked for 8.30 in the morning, so to avoid rush hour traffic we took it over around 3.30pm. 
When we picked up the mh we were told they were unable to keep the expiry date at 7th April as it was a day too early and the computer said no. We assumed we had made a mistake with the dates, that is until we got home and checked our old certificate and it definitely expired on 7th April. 
Turned out the van had been put through mot the afternoon before, inspite of the fact that we had phoned them after leaving the van to ask if they needed the old certificate in order to issue the new one with the extra month on. :evil:
So, if your having several jobs done on your van including an mot, make sure they do the mot on the day you've booked it in for.
Lesley


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

patnles said:


> A cautionary tale for others.....
> We took our van in this month. The mot was due on 7th April so we booked it in for 8th March. They were also doing hab service and base service and fitting air suspension and a new amperemeter. It was suggested that we bring it in the evening before as the mot was booked for 8.30 in the morning, so to avoid rush hour traffic we took it over around 3.30pm.
> When we picked up the mh we were told they were unable to keep the expiry date at 7th April as it was a day too early and the computer said no. We assumed we had made a mistake with the dates, that is until we got home and checked our old certificate and it definitely expired on 7th April.
> Turned out the van had been put through mot the afternoon before, inspite of the fact that we had phoned them after leaving the van to ask if they needed the old certificate in order to issue the new one with the extra month on. :evil:
> ...


Sounds par for the course for MH dealers. You can hardly expect them to do what had been arranged can you?


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Northern Ireland is no different to anywhere else in the UK

Just had mine done 2 weeks ago near Belfast, the old certificate ran out in August,,so 6 months left on the original,, but wanted a new one,, 

PS, No such thing as a MOT certificate now,, all you get is a receipt on a piece of A4 copy paper, saying the info is all held on the DVLA database,, In fact, a total waste of time for the last few years, taking in your old certificate


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

rayc said:


> Sounds par for the course for MH dealers. You can hardly expect them to do what had been arranged can you?


Wasn't a MH dealer it was Dave Newell and call me naive but I expected the mh to go in for mot at 8.30 on 8th March as arranged. 
Still, we'll know next time  it's not worth loosing sleep over.
Lesley


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

At the risk of sounding daft and ok l am tired but do not all mot run for 12 months no matter when you have them done either as follow on yr/yr or at a different time of year?


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

bulawayolass said:


> At the risk of sounding daft and ok l am tired but do not all mot run for 12 months no matter when you have them done either as follow on yr/yr or at a different time of year?


You are allowed to have your MOT done *up to 1 month before* the due date and the new certifcate will run from the day your vehicle is tested to the existing due date plus 1 year. But as said, you can have it done more than a month before, or anytime after the due date and certificate will be for 12 months.
Lesley


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

to help with the confusion :roll: you could always buy a new van and not have to worry about MOT for 36 months


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> You are in serious of danger making a thing out of a thing that isn't a thing at all, if you don't mind me saying so, Alan.


You might be right Alan, but I'm glad I looked into it cos I could have found myself in difficulties with no spare time to play with.



Sprinta said:


> to help with the confusion :roll: you could always buy a new van and not have to worry about MOT for 36 months


Yea - sounds a good idea!! We just haven't seen anything that would tempt us away from what we have - not that we've looked that hard.



TJ101 said:


> Northern Ireland is no different to anywhere else in the UK
> 
> Just had mine done 2 weeks ago near Belfast, the old certificate ran out in August,,so 6 months left on the original,, but wanted a new one,,
> 
> PS, No such thing as a MOT certificate now,, all you get is a receipt on a piece of A4 copy paper, saying the info is all held on the DVLA database,, In fact, a total waste of time for the last few years, taking in your old certificate


That's really odd, TJ101, cos I had mine done 2nd March in N'Ards and I _do_ have a certificate, with the details. I also have the new disk that has to be displayed with the tax disk.

With the regulations saying 'max 3 months ahead of due date' (tho it looks like some centres don't stick by this) I wouldn't want to take the chance of being turned away.

The GOOD news is that Scotland will allow you to MOT whenever you like, so that's where I'll be getting it done, along with a service, while we're stopped with family in Edinburgh. Then we should be good to go for the 9-10 months we hope to spend on the continent.

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------

